# Oak Boards in Aquarium



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm trying to find some cheap yet inflexible plastic to attach my driftwood to and I was wondering if anyone has ever tried using oak boards for this purpose. Oak is supposed to be safe from what I've read and since it's lumber it would have been kiln dried which would have dried it out like it would in nature, or so I assume. I know it's a strange idea but I'm wondering if this would actually work. Definitely easier to find an oak board or two at the lumber yard that trying to find plastic. Any input, comments, etc are highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

If you need flat pvc plastic, JJ Downs has it by the sheet or they have a rack of off cuts that they will sell you a piece from, oak boards should be fine, you're going to need rocks to keep it from floating and some activated carbon if you water turns brown


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Why not use a piece of slate tile?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

How big and how thick of a sheet (s) are you looking for?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

planter said:


> How big and how thick of a sheet (s) are you looking for?


Ideally something around 15" by 30". I've used thin plastic before and the warping becomes a pain so if I go with plastic again I'm looking for something that doesn't flex, probably around 1/2" thick would be my guess.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I might be able to help you we use pvc sheeting at work. If I find an off cut that size I'll let you know. We have sheets that range from 1/8 to 5/8 thick. Free of course


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

planter said:


> I might be able to help you we use pvc sheeting at work. If I find an off cut that size I'll let you know. We have sheets that range from 1/8 to 5/8 thick. Free of course


That would be awesome. Thank you.

Harry


----------

